# Stihl 041 AV WORKSHOP MANUAL



## emmbez (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All

Need help with STIHL 041AV CHAINSAW. Has anyone got A Manual in pdf

Thanks in advance

emmbez


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 31, 2008)

Check your Private Messages.


----------



## Matan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, I found this thread by googling around searching for info about the same saw...

I also have an old 041AV that needs to get back fit, and all I've found is a german bad quality manual... 
Dibbs, could you please be so kind and send it also to me? I'll be really thankful about it...
My father bought this CS used about 30 years ago when he lived in germany, and even if now it needs some repair due to it's age, it's a great machine... Dad will NEVER throw it away and buy a new one! It's part of the family, and he wants me to mend it... 
We used it also in the last days and except for some carburation problems and some power "holes" it still works really fine... the main problem is it seems to overheat and wont start againe once hot... I think it's time to disassemble it completely for a new "make up" ;-)


Thank you in advance

Greetings from Italy!


----------



## tgren64 (Sep 13, 2008)

*need Stihl 041 repair manual*

I too am looking for a repair manual for a Stihl 041 saw. I bought this saw at an auction sale. If I take the spark plug out, I can pull the start cord easily. But with the spark plug in place, it is almost impossible to pull the cord. I drained all the gas and bar oil out. With the spark plug out, I get what looks like oil coming out of the spark plug hole when I pull the rope. I have been searching Google for any help I can find. If anyone has any repair details on this saw in PDF format, please email them to me.

Thank you.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dibbs your a popular guy.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dibbs (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe too popular!
For future posters, try The Beg For Manuals Thread.


----------



## nywdbrnr (Jul 30, 2010)

*Need shop manual for Stihl 041AV Please!*

I need to rebuild this saw and the manual would really help.
Thanks,


----------



## jfearnow (Nov 19, 2010)

dibbs, 

i just got a 041 and was wondering if you could send me a manual or a link to one, thanks


----------



## gmax (Nov 19, 2010)

Try here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72322


----------



## bobt (Nov 19, 2010)

tgren64 said:


> I too am looking for a repair manual for a Stihl 041 saw. I bought this saw at an auction sale. If I take the spark plug out, I can pull the start cord easily. But with the spark plug in place, it is almost impossible to pull the cord. I drained all the gas and bar oil out. With the spark plug out, I get what looks like oil coming out of the spark plug hole when I pull the rope. I have been searching Google for any help I can find. If anyone has any repair details on this saw in PDF format, please email them to me.
> 
> Thank you.



When you get your manual, read up on how to remove the oiler. You will almost surely have to replace the little o-ring. That should keep the bar oil from getting into the crankcase.

Bob

I just replied to a two year old message,,,,what a moron I am!!!! And nope, not even one beer tonight!!!


----------



## sometime (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys I need a manual too, any halp?


----------



## Jbevs (Jun 26, 2011)

Dibbs said:


> Maybe too popular!
> For future posters, try The Beg For Manuals Thread.


 


gmax said:


> Try here http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72322


 
Try listening to these guys. You will get taken care of in short order. This is a great site! Welcome!


----------



## sometime (Jun 27, 2011)

that link doesn't work for me.


----------



## gmax (Jun 27, 2011)

sometime said:


> that link doesn't work for me.


 
Fixed http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/68615.htm


----------



## stpaul (Aug 18, 2011)

*I need that one too can i ahve it please*



emmbez said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need help with STIHL 041AV CHAINSAW. Has anyone got A Manual in pdf
> 
> ...


 
:cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2011)

Read post #14.......


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 18, 2011)

stpaul said:


> :cool2:



stpaul, welcome to Arboristsite.




SawTroll said:


> Read post #14.......



:agree2:, can't rep you just yet, Troll. Reading the entire thread helps.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 18, 2011)

When a first time poster ask for help like that, I always get a bit sceptical - will we ever see this member again, before he needs something else????

My general limit for providing such info is 50 posts, and some of those posts have to add something to the site - but that is just how I feel it, others may differ.......:msp_wink:


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2011)

50 posts, or 50 dollars....


----------



## Silver C (Aug 18, 2011)

Some of us not only ne to the site but also just plain shy. I have got to hurry up and get to 50!:chatter:


----------



## Lskid92 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sthil 041 Av*

Hello to all the members here at this forum my name is Brett and i have a sthil o41 av that needs some help.
so here we go my previous analysis is carb issue but the symptoms are high idle though its set low short amounts of running time before choking out constant needing of chock throttle reconfiguration to keep her running and so i have done all i know how to help her out changed the gas multiple times but feel i need to go through the saw and rebuild it and having said that i need a exploded view on how to take it apart or sbs instructions this saw is my life please help if u can -thanks


----------



## David123 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Stihl 041 AV Super help*

I am also looking for a shop manual and parts manual for a Stihl 041AV Super. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 5, 2011)

tgren64 said:


> If I take the spark plug out, I can pull the start cord easily. But with the spark plug in place, it is almost impossible to pull the cord. I drained all the gas and bar oil out. With the spark plug out, I get what looks like oil coming out of the spark plug hole when I pull the rope. .


 
The oil pump is leaking into the crankcase. Very common problem with the 040, 041, and 051. Many had the problem when less then a year old. Easy fix with a new o-ring and rubber pump-housing sleeve.

I was a Stihl dealer mechanic back 1960s-1970s-1980s and have many manuals. NOT in PDF however. For the 041, I have: 041 Farm Boss owners manual # 0458 159 0121 M10; 041 Farm Boss owners manual # 0458 159 0121 M20; 041 AV tech-manual # 0455 110 0123 M13 (three copies); and tech manual 041/041AV/041AV Electronic # 0455 110 0123 M4.


----------



## jdemaris (Sep 5, 2011)

Lskid92 said:


> Hello to all the members here at this forum my name is Brett and i have a sthil o41 av that needs some help.
> so here we go my previous analysis is carb issue but the symptoms are high idle though its set low short amounts of running time before choking out constant needing of chock throttle reconfiguration to keep her running and so i have done all i know how to help her out changed the gas multiple times but feel i need to go through the saw and rebuild it and having said that i need a exploded view on how to take it apart or sbs instructions this saw is my life please help if u can -thanks



Have you checked the intake manifold gaskets and the fuel-pump impulse hose? Two major failure areas on all 041s.


----------



## djpslim (Nov 30, 2011)

*I need this manual as well thanks*



emmbez said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need help with STIHL 041AV CHAINSAW. Has anyone got A Manual in pdf
> 
> ...



I need this one as well


----------



## sawman024 (Feb 11, 2012)

*041 IPL and workshop manuals*

Hello,I too would be very grateful if someone has a workshop manual to share for the stihl 041. I have one for the 030-031 and 032 if someone needs it. Thanks


----------



## maxwellsmartoo7 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi I was also chasing the manual to the Stihl Chainsaw 041 av, as a PDF file.


----------



## tangero (Aug 29, 2013)

*Stihl Chainsaw 041 Service Repair Manual*

Hello I'm looking Stihl Chainsaw 041 Service Repair Manual. 
Does anyone have the instructions
Thank you for your help


----------



## gmax (Aug 29, 2013)

Ask here : http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/68615.htm


----------



## marcus jacklin (Oct 12, 2015)

emmbez said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need help with STIHL 041AV CHAINSAW. Has anyone got A Manual in pdf
> 
> ...


 

Hi, Im new this site. I too need a workshop and parts list to have a go at reparing my Stihl 041 av

Can anyone provide me with one ?
Many thanks.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 12, 2015)

welcome Marcus, read the post right above yours, lots of good guys in that thread to guide you to what you seek 
Dave


----------



## captain dangers (Oct 13, 2015)

tgren64 said:


> *need Stihl 041 repair manual*
> 
> I too am looking for a repair manual for a Stihl 041 saw. I bought this saw at an auction sale. If I take the spark plug out, I can pull the start cord easily. But with the spark plug in place, it is almost impossible to pull the cord. I drained all the gas and bar oil out. With the spark plug out, I get what looks like oil coming out of the spark plug hole when I pull the rope. I have been searching Google for any help I can find. If anyone has any repair details on this saw in PDF format, please email them to me.
> 
> Thank you.


as far as im aware the oil lube pipe? runs through the crank case I think there a link on yuotube how to repair this failure. another common problem with this saw is the amount of gasgets between the carb and the cylinder, the engine shrud gaskets are prone to decay, thus letting air in and allowing a lean fuel mix which ends up scoring the piston/barel not to mention the crap it can suck in whats sitting around the gaskets, ive done 3 in the last 2 months. bellow is one I fitted new carb kit. fuel line, inpulse line and gasgets too, sounds lovely ;o) enjoy your saw they are a classic.


----------



## marcus jacklin (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,
Service manual is 70+ meg. Was given this link from atpchas. You can download the files you need.
Regards
Ray

https://www.mediafire.com/?r4ids1ci1w9c8


----------



## marcus jacklin (Oct 15, 2015)

tangero said:


> *Stihl Chainsaw 041 Service Repair Manual*
> 
> Hello I'm looking Stihl Chainsaw 041 Service Repair Manual.
> Does anyone have the instructions
> Thank you for your help


 


Hi,
Got reply below from Ray Benson, Links work fine. .Great set of helpful guys.




Service manual is 70+ meg. Was given this link from atpchas. You can download the files you need.
Regards
Ray

https://www.mediafire.com/?r4ids1ci1w9c8


----------

